# Faver wood splitter



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 15, 2002)

Someone asked me about a splitter several days ago. Cannot recall who, & killed the PM.

I talked to the Super at MCC, he says the guys there love the Faver Rex Jr. and he has not heard any bad commnets about it.


----------



## Kneejerk Bombas (Nov 15, 2002)

A log splitter should have at least a 2 speed pump and a "T" shaped wedge. I've tried the 6 piece wedges and didn't liike it as much as the 4 peice wedge. 
The multi speed pumps move the ram real fast and then automaticly switch to a lower speed for power, when needed.
It should have a way to deal with the big hunks too, either tilt up or have a lift on it.
If you are useing it connected to a truck, don't get your hand stuck between the log that you are splitting and the bumper. We had a kid get his hand squished pretty good that way once.


----------



## DDM (Nov 15, 2002)

My favorite is anyone thats Splitting besides me!


----------



## sonny (Nov 15, 2002)

i must be old. We always enjoyed the sledge hammer & wedges.
But I guess the best one is any home made one, with a around 3-4 ft wedge type guliteen . great on the fingers.


----------



## seanlarkin (Nov 16, 2002)

On my flight home from TCI, I happened to have a seat next to Chuck Smith, owner of the Log Mauler company. We chatted the whole 1.5 hour flight. Super nice guy. His splitter seemed really well thought out. I believe their website is http://www.logmauler.com

-Sean


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 16, 2002)

If you have the skidder with high flow hydraulics already.


----------



## Menchhofer (Nov 16, 2002)

Just purchased Timberwolf TW 5. Hydraulic log lift..4 way wedge.

Great machine for it triples our splitting capacity. We find it difficult keeping up with the machine due to its fast re-cycle time.

Should have purchased this unit years ago. It almost helps us to make splitting wood a little more profitable.

Intend to purchase 6 way wedge soon to increase production.

Sure is a back saver with the lift attachment.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Nov 16, 2002)

have you tried any big elm chunks on it yet?


----------

